# Playing Apps off Expanded Memory



## Deuga (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm considering getting a Stream 4K. 

I can see the extensive thread on what expansion storage works and what doesn't. I have a much more mundane question: If you connect a flash drive to the usb-c port, can you load entertainment apps onto that flash drive and whenever you want to play that app just click on it and it'll play that app off of the flash drive without me having to mess around doing anything else? In other words, thereafter to play that app can I turn on the TV, turn on the Stream 4K, click on the App and it will reliably play that app every time in the future? Assume I have any required subscription for the app and that it's not a preloaded app.

If the above is 'yes' (which is what I'd assume), are there certain entertainment apps that, if added, must be on the Stream's internal storage only to work?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Most apps can be installed and or moved to external storage and act the same no matter where they are placed. There are a few apps like Amazon and Netflix that cannot be loaded on external storage for some reason.


----------



## Deuga (Jul 6, 2020)

keithg1964 said:


> Most apps can be installed and or moved to external storage and act the same no matter where they are placed. There are a few apps like Amazon and Netflix that cannot be loaded on external storage for some reason.


That's what I was hoping to hear. I've got 2nd generation Firesticks right now. We're starting to have memory challenges as we add and use more apps. From what I've researched you cannot load and play an app on an extended storage device hooked up to a 2nd gen Firestick. Which means, unless my research is wrong, I really am stuck with 8Gbs. As it is, we use our Edge every time for Amazon and Netflix. The Edge loads faster than the Firesticks and the Edge doesn't try and shove a bunch of new shows down my throat every time I use it like the Firestick does.


----------

